# Ladder Bars



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Question: 

I have a 68 vert 4spd car that had Ladder Bars on it when I bought the car. I will say they really work good. The power is put down really well with no hop. But....The car seems a little "tweaked" because of them. Like if you raise the car from the diff one wheel will hang lower than the other. Also when sitting on the ground level, there is more height on one side than the other.

Does this sound normal? I dont race the car or really have the need for ladder bars. Is there any trick to removing them? Just unbolt and go? Or if they work as good as they are should I just leave them as is? I heard Bear mention they tend to break things.

Thanks !


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

got to ask, how far is it jacked up in the rear, lol. 

the old NMW bolt on ladder bars are from a far gone era, when hair was extremely long, and it was more about "burning the meats to mask ones get away from the cops." 

Following is the best tutorial on the A body suspension, and getting the classic GM A body launch, a must read whether one's GM A body is fairly mild and only occasionally gets out and puts the power down on the street, or the goal is a 10 sec street/strip car.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> got to ask, how far is it jacked up in the rear, lol.
> 
> the old NMW bolt on ladder bars are from a far gone era, when hair was extremely long, and it was more about "burning the meats to mask ones get away from the cops."
> 
> ...



I did have ladder bars and my hair was long.....now I have no hair and no ladder bars.....


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol, well.......

Yes I do still have long hair and would prefer it sat a little higher in the rear!


But......... With that being said I can conclude from your comment that they should be removed then. If this is the case, do I simply unbolt them and go on my way? I have no clue if things were "removed" to install them to begin with since I did not do the install.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

68 GTO 4spd said:


> Lol, well.......
> 
> Yes I do still have long hair and would prefer it sat a little higher in the rear!
> 
> ...


Most of them were bolt on. You will have to get under and look it over. I would also check the mounts/frame for any cracks. My brother ran a set on his '67 when we were kids. It planted the tires real well at the expense of putting a lot of upward lift at the front of the bars and cracked the frame. He had the frame welded and took them off. So give it a once over once you are under there. :thumbsup:


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't they also make for a very rough ride on every day street driving?


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

MickeyKelley said:


> Don't they also make for a very rough ride on every day street driving?


Actually they really didnt. I was always very impressed at how nice and smooth the ride was (also in 14" tires). With that being said though, once they are pulled off it might ride even smoother since I have no basis for comparison yet.

And thanks for the heads up Jim, I will look it all over.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the look of a jacked-up car, wide tires hanging out the rear wheel wells, and long bright yellew ladder bars going all the way to the transmission crossmember. Maybe a "Peace Sign" on the rear window, Love Beads on the rearview and......remember those assorted color flower stickers? https://img1.etsystatic.com/048/0/5389363/il_570xN.736444167_hcu8.jpg

My brother's car was a 4-speed, so a little rougher than an automatic. Here are some pictures & descriptions of the *Lakewood* style ladder & traction bars. https://www.yearone.com/Catalog/1964.72.gto/suspension 

I would also suggest the upper/lower control arm reinforcement braces that ties the upper and lower control arm mounts together. The factory used them and the factory style are available as well as most suspension companies offer tubular style braces. I went with UMI brand on my '68 as they are adjustable, come with the bolts, and have a slight bend for better floor pan clearance. But, there are a lot of choices and I would get a set if your car doesn't already have them - which it may.


----------

